# What day week starts/ends for 40hrs?



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

So after the new payment schedule (2 days/week), what day is start of the week and end to complete 40 hrs?


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

With the new pay schedules. May be no more cap? Because you can't really hit 40 hours in 3-4 days.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

It has always been Sun-Sat, still is


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Nubiwon said:


> With the new pay schedules. May be no more cap? Because you can't really hit 40 hours in 3-4 days.


That was the whole purpose of this thread to get an *actual *feedback that some one hit 40+ hours in 7 days, either Sun-Sat OR Thurs-Wed


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Didn't take any mon blocks this week due to snow so I hit 40 hrs on friday and wasn't offered any saturday blocks, wasn't able to grab any until the sunday reset


----------



## Ridolun (Sep 1, 2016)

enigmaquip said:


> Didn't take any mon blocks this week due to snow so I hit 40 hrs on friday and wasn't offered any saturday blocks, wasn't able to grab any until the sunday reset


I hit 40 yesterday. So I guess you can't even SEE any blocks after that point, is that correct? I've seen no offers come across since yesterday. What about Sunday blocks that may be released on Saturday night? Can I see those?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Ridolun said:


> I hit 40 yesterday. So I guess you can't even SEE any blocks after that point, is that correct? I've seen no offers come across since yesterday. What about Sunday blocks that may be released on Saturday night? Can I see those?


That also proves my theory (kind of) that* 40 hrs cap is still ON *there regardless of 2 payments/week and week is still from *Sunday thru Saturday*


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

You should see sunday blocks, i was able to pick up a sunday morning shift this morning after not seeing any saturday ones


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

enigmaquip said:


> You should see sunday blocks, i was able to pick up a sunday morning shift this morning after not seeing any saturday ones


You still have 24 hrs advance blocks available? our's is gone since new years


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> You still have 24 hrs advance blocks available? our's is gone since new years


Yep, couple of morning blocks on the 24hr, then usually another 4 hr block drops sometime while delivering for the first block, not hard to do back to backs at our warehouse


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> That also proves my theory (kind of) that* 40 hrs cap is still *there regardless of 2 payments/week and week is still from *Sunday thru Saturday*


idk if it's for every region, but UCA1 (San Francisco Bay Area) definitely still has the 8 hours per day/40 hours per week cap from Sunday-Saturday.


----------

